# Weaver's cougar saddle



## LTREES (Mar 3, 2009)

Does any one use a Cougar saddle? I'm going to go look at one today. They are less expensive than a Petzl. Is it apples and oranges or are they comparable? I cant find a decent supply store in the area to compare different saddles. I am leaning to the sequona SRT (spelling?) Just want to COMFORT with the ability to advance in climbing technics. I've read alot about the new school and am prepared to make the move. I just want to see the equipment side by side so I can choose. Any way, is the Cougar a decent saddle?

LT...


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 3, 2009)

Do a search for "the dan rates the cougar".


----------



## LTREES (Mar 3, 2009)

The Dan has spoke! I'll give it a try. Alot less $ then the others I've been looking at. The store didn't have a Cougar to look at, so I'll just take the plunge and order on line. Nails, I like that set up you have. I might double up from the door. Does any micro pulley work to push the VT or prussic up? I am so ready to change up, I want to place an order before the end of the week. Thanks to all in the AS that has taken the time to post and educate.:greenchainsaw:


LT...


----------



## woodchux (Mar 3, 2009)

Treeman supply is selling the cougar for $190

https://treemansupply.com/store/pro...d=802&osCsid=1e61340557e7ebf5453ea73c9aa74673


----------



## LTREES (Mar 3, 2009)

woodchux said:


> Treeman supply is selling the cougar for $190
> 
> https://treemansupply.com/store/pro...d=802&osCsid=1e61340557e7ebf5453ea73c9aa74673



Thanks for the heads up. I found it 200.00 at Wespur. I also found the sequoia SRT at Karl kuemmerling for $310.50 , tough choice now. What pulley will work on the prussic knot on the climbing line?

LT...


----------



## oldirty (Mar 3, 2009)

any micro pulley. get the cheapest one if all you are using it for is to advance the knot. cmi i think for like 20-24$.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 3, 2009)

LTREES said:


> The Dan has spoke! I'll give it a try. Alot less $ then the others I've been looking at. The store didn't have a Cougar to look at, so I'll just take the plunge and order on line. Nails, I like that set up you have. I might double up from the door. Does any micro pulley work to push the VT or prussic up? I am so ready to change up, I want to place an order before the end of the week. Thanks to all in the AS that has taken the time to post and educate.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> LT...



LT, are you talking about my double bridge? I added a bigger aluminum ring around both of them for clipping the Spiderjack to, now I have all kinds of options.

New school is comfortable (ergonomic designs), you will find climbing much more pain free. Just watch the nutz in the leg straps.


----------



## LTREES (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, what nutz, I've been married for 14 years. And work 2 jobs. Do you like the spiderjack all that much? I mean, is it really worth the $ ? I would like to see a demo. So if you have the time you-tube a climb and let us know.

LT...


----------



## md_tree_dood (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't see how that saddle is any different than a buckingham glide. It looks like an exact replica. That being said, alot of people on this site complain about the glide, I climb in it and I like it, but it's not as nice as the petzl sequoia or the treemotion.


----------



## uptree (Sep 3, 2010)

LTREES said:


> Does any one use a Cougar saddle? I'm going to go look at one today. They are less expensive than a Petzl. Is it apples and oranges or are they comparable? I cant find a decent supply store in the area to compare different saddles. I am leaning to the sequona SRT (spelling?) Just want to COMFORT with the ability to advance in climbing technics. I've read alot about the new school and am prepared to make the move. I just want to see the equipment side by side so I can choose. Any way, is the Cougar a decent saddle?
> 
> LT...



i havnt used the petzl, but ive had my cooger for 8 months now and i love it. very comfortable. there is a recall on the rope bridge that came on the models sold between january of 2010 untill now. still waiting for my replacement. ive put a few hundred dollars in upgrades towards mine. easy to customize. i believe its the best harness for the money.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 3, 2010)

uptree said:


> i havnt used the petzl, but ive had my cooger for 8 months now and i love it. very comfortable. there is a recall on the rope bridge that came on the models sold between january of 2010 untill now. still waiting for my replacement. ive put a few hundred dollars in upgrades towards mine. easy to customize. i believe its the best harness for the money.



What in the Hell did you upgrade for 200? Cupachino maker?

The bridge on my saddle was not part of the recall but after the first 6 months I could see it wearing out. Hell, when new I thought it was flimsy. I pieced in a section of climbing line for the bridge and mostly use the original bridge for utility.
Following Nails' idea I will clip into the original bridge for life support but only as a secondary with the other bridge as a primary.


----------



## 802climber (Sep 6, 2010)

Curious if you have a link for that recall.. I was about to say it's a good saddle for the money but the rope bridge sucks on the old ones, and it didn't look like the bridge on the new ones is too much beefier either. Replace it with a warpspeed bridge from sherrill or similar, its very worth it. Then consider running an aluminum ring or a micro pulley rather than clipping straight to the bridge.
I think they are durable and comfortable and good for the money. Definitely on the heavy side.
Maybe get a Cougar, figure out what you like and don't like in terms of new-school and then eventually upgrade?


----------



## deevo (Sep 6, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> Curious if you have a link for that recall.. I was about to say it's a good saddle for the money but the rope bridge sucks on the old ones, and it didn't look like the bridge on the new ones is too much beefier either. Replace it with a warpspeed bridge from sherrill or similar, its very worth it. Then consider running an aluminum ring or a micro pulley rather than clipping straight to the bridge.
> I think they are durable and comfortable and good for the money. Definitely on the heavy side.
> Maybe get a Cougar, figure out what you like and don't like in terms of new-school and then eventually upgrade?



Think I saw it on the Wesspur site


----------



## tree md (Sep 6, 2010)

treemandan said:


> What in the Hell did you upgrade for 200? Cupachino maker?
> 
> The bridge on my saddle was not part of the recall but after the first 6 months I could see it wearing out. Hell, when new I thought it was flimsy. I pieced in a section of climbing line for the bridge and mostly use the original bridge for utility.
> Following Nails' idea I will clip into the original bridge for life support but only as a secondary with the other bridge as a primary.



My Petzl didn't een come with a bridge, I had to make my own out of a piece of safety blue. I really don't know what all the fuss is about the recall and waiting for replacements. Cut a piece of climbing line and secure it with double fisherman knots on both ends and your good to go.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 6, 2010)

dieseldirt said:


> Curious if you have a link for that recall.. I was about to say it's a good saddle for the money but the rope bridge sucks on the old ones, and it didn't look like the bridge on the new ones is too much beefier either. Replace it with a warpspeed bridge from sherrill or similar, its very worth it. Then consider running an aluminum ring or a micro pulley rather than clipping straight to the bridge.
> I think they are durable and comfortable and good for the money. Definitely on the heavy side.
> Maybe get a Cougar, figure out what you like and don't like in terms of new-school and then eventually upgrade?



Here's a few recall links:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=146063&highlight=cougar+saddle

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=146557&highlight=cougar+saddle


----------

